# Eugen Jochum: Icon- The Complete EMI Recordings



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm trying to talk myself out of getting yet another box set; I have too many Beethoven and Brahms cycles. But does anyone have this one, and is it good enough that I should take the plunge anyway?


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

It is generally a good box set. IMHO, The Beethoven cycle betters his earlier performance with RCO on philips (which is also quite good), and the sound quality is far superior. Although I brought this box set mainly for his Bruckner, his Beethoven really stunned me. I can hardly remember details about the Brahms cycle, as I only went through it for a few times, and it sounded not impressive to me.
Regarding the Bruckner cycle, there are many positive comments on amazon, and also some preferences on his earlier DG cycle. So it really depends on the listener. For me, I don't quite like the sound of the brass. I would suggest you have a check yourself.
Forgive me for my vague review, because I have not listen to it for a long time. I can give you more detailed feedback after I go through it again.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm trying to talk myself out of getting yet another box set; I have too many Beethoven and Brahms cycles. But does anyone have this one, and is it good enough that I should take the plunge anyway?
> 
> View attachment 82842


I just glanced at my box sets after reading your comment and I have to say that I feel you...


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

I have everything in this set apart from the Beethoven which I would buy were it to become available. I really like the Brahms;Jochum was a great Brahms conductor. The Bach B Minor Mass is great as well.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

It's an excellent box and an excellent value. I say yes.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

So far the cheapest I can find it is on Amazon but sent through the UK. Has anyone had a problem with overseas shipments?


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> So far the cheapest I can find it is on Amazon but sent through the UK. Has anyone had a problem with overseas shipments?


I've had dozens of records brought to me (Madrid, Spain) from different places: Germany, USA, UK, Italy... Amazon UK has always worked really fine, but so has every Amazon shipment that I have ordered. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

The Bruckner cycle is a real winner.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm trying to talk myself out of getting yet another box set; I have too many Beethoven and Brahms cycles. But does anyone have this one, and is it good enough that I should take the plunge anyway?
> 
> View attachment 82842


 My motto is: if you can afford it, just do it :tiphat:


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

I bought it for the Brahms. Well, I have the Bruckner. Its well worth it. The Mass in b minor is supposed to be good too. 

Bill


----------

